# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  مواصفات نوكيا اشا 301 صور Nokia Asha 310

## mohamed73

بما أن سلسلة الآشا تحقق لنوكيا مبيعات عاليه فأن هنالك الآن فرد جديد  ينضم إلى سلسلة الهواتف المزوده بنظام S40 وهو الهاتف المحمول Asha 310  والذي لن يكلفك سوى 102 دولار أمريكي  وبالمقابل ستحصل على شاشه 3 أنش  بدرجة وضوح  400 في 240 بتقنية اللمس المتعدد وبمنفذ شريحتين ويدعم تقنية  الوايرلس WiFi وبسعه داخليه 128 ميجابايت مع منفذ للذاكره الخارجيه يمكنك  رفع السعه إلى 32 جيجابايت ومتصفح Xpress Browser و 2 ميجابيكسل وخرائط  نوكيا و الهاتف لايدعم شبكات الجيل الثالث لكن الوايرلس مفيد لتحميل 40  لعبه مجانيه من شركة EA وستكون متوفره في الربع الأول من العام الحالي .

----------

